# Looking to start up behavioral group in Boston, MA



## Blackhole105 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been working my way through the Dr. Richard's social anxiety tapes, and I've gotten to the behavioral portion of the therapy. 

I've looked for existing SA support groups in the city to no avail. I guess that there's a group in Arlington, but I don't have a car and am thus kind of limited in how far I can travel.

I was hoping to get together with a few people around my age, who would be up for going out and trying "social experiments" or whatever ha-ha. I don't know, I'm just really tired of this crap and was thinking that a small group of us could really help each other out. 

If you've got any interest, PM me or reply in this thread.


----------



## Blackhole105 (Nov 28, 2007)

bump


----------

